# OT : Ron Artest Asks The Pacers For A Trade



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051210/SPORTS04/512100493

Injured forward Ron Artest wants to return to the court, but not to the Indiana Pacers.
In a 20-minute interview Saturday, Artest for the first time publicly said he wants to be traded. He calmly described the issues he has with his role on the team, his head coach and his past, and said the team would be better off without him.

"I still think my past haunts me here," Artest said. "I think somewhere else I'm starting fresh. I'm coming in with baggage but people already know about it and how I'm going to be. Either they're going to be for me or they're not going to trade for me. Here I think my past haunts me.
"I think they will be a better team without me."

"I'm so demanding of the ball. It's not my fault," he said. "Every time somebody is on me it's a mismatch. It messes up the offense. I like Coach (Carlisle) as a person, but I don't like playing for Coach. I like my team, though."

WOW


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

COME BACK HOME, RONNIE!!!

Do it Pax, Do it...

-Z-


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I want no part of Artest. I don't like what he does to a teams offensive flow.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

What about Deng and Nocioni already at SF?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Trade one of 'em...lol

-Z-


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> I want no part of Artest. I don't like what he does to a teams offensive flow.


Then he's a good fit, our team doesn't have an offensive flow.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Also from the article

The Pacers run a structured offense in which Carlisle calls out most plays. That frustrates Artest, who has complained about the system in the past. Artest also took issue with practices. *He thinks they're too soft.*

Artest is underpaid, despite his antics: 6.5 million this year, ending with a player option of $8.5 million for the 2008-09 season. This is the type of contract that the Bulls could eat or move, if and when something goes wrong. He would be the perfect, perfect, perfect, fit for our team as a basketball player. Artest would be the lock down wing defender who can actually drive to the hoop and draw fouls; two areas in which we are greatly lacking. 

Ug, I find myself getting my hopes up, and this is never going to happen. Reinsdorf already shipped him once.


Edit: for a note on the quoted comments. Skiles rarely calls plays that aren't off of timeouts, and we know they practice hard.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

As much as I was in favor of trading Psycho Ron, he might be a good fit with Skiles' defensive-first physical style of play.

He would give us another 3-point shooter and a very effective low-post scorer.

Thomas and Gordon for Artest and Pollard works- Pollard is an expiring deal, and gaining Ron and losing Ben would only cut about $3.5 million off of our cap space next summer.

And I think that between Ron and Nocioni, nobody would F with any of our players out of complete fear.

And Kirk, Ron, Noc, Deng and (a healthy) Tyson would be one of the best defensive units in the league without a doubt.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

bullsville said:


> And Kirk, Ron, Noc, Deng and (a healthy) Tyson would be one of the best defensive units in the league without a doubt.


Toss in Skiles. He started doing some interesting defensive scheming towards the end of last season. That could be a dominating defensive five.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> Toss in Skiles. He started doing some interesting defensive scheming towards the end of last season. That could be a dominating defensive five.



Great point, of course you have to give Skiles some of the credit for his game-planning, which is repeatedly referred to as among the league's best.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Didn't J Hood say that Artest would never play for the Bulls again for reasons he couldn't disclose? Like Artest did something really, really, really bad that didn't make the papers?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> Didn't J Hood say that Artest would never play for the Bulls again for reasons he couldn't disclose? Like Artest did something really, really, really bad that didn't make the papers?


Yes, I heard that on the radio a few weeks back, J Hood said that he couldn't/wouldn't say what Ron did, but that there was no way the Bulls would take him back for an apparent "undisclosed incident".


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Also from the article
> 
> He would be the perfect, perfect, perfect, fit for our team as a basketball player. Artest would be the lock down wing defender who can actually drive to the hoop and draw fouls; two areas in which we are greatly lacking.




I disagree. Ron Artest is not a good enough offensive player to dominate the ball the way he does. Hes not the kind of player who makes other players better on offense, and with the youth the Bulls have, there's a chance he'd jack up 20 shots per game and stunt other guys development. He like Anthony Mason in the way he dominates the ball.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its funny, Krause has been hammered for years for trading this guy.

Now that Artest wants to be traded, it will be interesting to see how many people are really gung ho about getting him back.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Yes, I heard that on the radio a few weeks back, J Hood said that he couldn't/wouldn't say what Ron did, but that there was no way the Bulls would take him back for an apparent "undisclosed incident".


That sounds pretty retarded. "I've got a secret, but i'm not going to tell you"... why bother saying anything at all.
Now what is something that he could do that would carry over after Krause left? I can't think of anything other than him pissing Reinsdorf off.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Would you do Artest for Gordon? I'm not that savvy on the contracts and trade rules, but you can throw in some other guys to even things out. Do you think they'd take Thomas?

Anyways, I think I'd do it. I like Ben, but we would still have good guards and Artest brings both offense and defense to the mix. I've watched a couple of his games, he's had some great offensive games, and when he doesn't have it, he goes hard to the basket and gets to the line. It's no secret he's progressed as a player since being a Bull. It's also no secret that he's a complete nutjob, but I don't know, in the interviews, including this one, he comes off as respectful of his coach even though he doesn't like him. If you throw something at him or play with his fuse, then he may blow, but even in the brawl, he handled an unneccasarry push by Wallace well until getting something thrown on him. There's no doubt the upside Ben has, I mean, even if he makes some dumb decisions, this is still only his second year, and the man can fill it up. Should be interesting to see, I think he'd fit in, but I don't know if Pax will even want the possible 'risk' that comes with him.

Now about this JHood stuff, how can say something like that and then just leave us hanging? :curse:


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Gordon for Artest (match up the salaries however you need to with extra players). No knock on Gordon, but Artest can score in addition to top notch D. Start Deng at SG.

PG Kirk - Duhon
SG Deng - Pike/Basden/Pargo/Noone
SF Artest - Nocioni
PF Sweetney - Songaila
C Chandler - Othella

Not gonna happen, but would be nice. You can tell from Artest's comments, he is somewhat more mature. I like that comment about soft practices. Skiles would LOVE Artest. Even more than he loves Kirk. Artest would be the star of our 'defensive' team. Too bad we didn't keep him. Carlisle has a strange personality. He doesn't seem to get along with anyone (same when he was in Detroit). Too bad, Artest seems like a true warrior to me and a natural born leader.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Dream on, guys. Paxson would never touch Ron-Ron with a 10-foot pole, and for good reason. Why would he make a big move to make basketball's version of Terrell Owens a centerpiece of his jib-oriented team?

I think he will be moved soon. Not so much because he's formally requested it, but because Indiana is now learning what Chicago did... that he's not a stable person to have on a basketball team and ultimately disrupts more than he helps, no matter how talented he is. Assuming he does get traded, I feel sorry for whichever team ends up with him next. :biggrin:

But hey, he is the Tru Werrier (sic).


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Artest is a TRUE SF. I think he might be the truest small forward in the league, and the best (Richard Jefferson is making a strong case this season, weirdly, but there aren't pure SF's in the league anymore). He scores from anywhere, he defends anyone, and he rebounds really hard.

That being said, there's no way I'd let Deng go for him. Nocioni wouldn't be enough to nab him, and honestly I'm excited to see what Noch becomes also. If it's a Thomas + Gordon deal, then does Deng really belong as a starting SG? No.

So Noch takes more minutes at 4 (and less for Sweetney and Songaila, which is good and bad), Deng and Artest man the 3, and Deng takes minutes at the 2? I don't know how I feel about that.

A guy as valuable as Ron Artest, though, is sort of worth taking a little mortgage on team chemistry on. He's really in the beginning of the prime of his career.

The only thing is, people said that a LOT about JR Rider. Ron isn't quite like him, but it's just not a great statement to make, giving up a little chemistry for a lot of talent with attitude problems.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Some more Artest quotes which I find kind of laughable:

_"[The Pacers] probably could win more games without me."_

Is there *any* context in which the player making such a statement could be seen in a good light? Are these the words of a leader, a winner? Is this really the type of player you guys would want to trade for?

_Artest said he wants to play in an offense where he's allowed to shoot more, adding, "If it was a perfect world, I would be going to New York."_

Yeah, that's definitely what New York needs, more people who want the ball a lot. :laugh: He'd just be taking away offensive freedom and development from their real hope, which is their youngsters. Please let it happen; he and Isiah are just made for each other. I'm pretty sure that New York team would go to heck in a proverbial handbasket and Larry Brown would end up looking like the guy from "The Scream" by Edvard Munch.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Artest has made it known his whole career that he wants to be in New York. I think the context there is misleading.


And, to be honest, he's not wrong. A break away fromt he Pacers and a fresh start will be best for both of them.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

He's such a wacko. I know I shouldn't want him back, but I can't help myself.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Yes, I heard that on the radio a few weeks back, J Hood said that he couldn't/wouldn't say what Ron did, but that there was no way the Bulls would take him back for an apparent "undisclosed incident".


 I forgive him for the circuit city incident. 

anyways : 



> Artest isn't shy about teams he'd like to play for next."*If I go to the West Coast, I would come back to New York* after my contract is up," said Artest, who is from New York. "*I would go to Cleveland.* I wouldn't mind coming off the bench behind LeBron James. There's a lot of players I wouldn't mind coming off the bench behind. *If it was a perfect world, I would be going to New York."*
> 
> Artest wants to play in a new system in which he can score more, which would lead to a bigger contract when his expires in 2008. He has a player option for $8.5 million for the 2008-09 season.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> He's such a wacko. I know I shouldn't want him back, but I can't help myself.


Indeed ^^


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I would be all for getting crazy Ronnie back in the fold. Would Thomas, Pike and the Bulls #1 for Artest and Croshere be enough?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

It works in the trade checker, but i would try and hold onto our picks.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

step said:


> It works in the trade checker, but i would try and hold onto our picks.


I am not liking the depth in this upcoming draft, I wouldn't mind trading at least of the picks.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> I am not liking the depth in this upcoming draft, I wouldn't mind trading at least of the picks.


That doesn't worry me, I'd rather get the better end of a trade for once, make Indiana suffer! 
Plus with Paxson's past luck, i'm sure he could find 2 decent role players in the mix. I doubt we'll get a superstar talent, but decent role players on rookie contracts are fine by me.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I forgive him for the circuit city incident.
> 
> anyways :


 Please expand on this. What Circuit City incident?


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

its a shame really,the bulls will let another star go right past them just because he doesnt fit into Pax's little goody goody mold.

i dont see why deng couldnt play the SG.after all the posts around here about getting him more playin time this would be just the thing to do it.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

sp00k said:


> Please expand on this. What Circuit City incident?


He tried to get a job at circuit city during the off-season...so he could get the employee discount.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I think somebody here would know if there was a juicy secret about Artest. If by any chance someone here knows something about Artest's time with the Bulls you're not telling, spill the beans! Or, have someone else post it so you don't get busted. Come on! (At least make something up that sounds good.) :clap: :clap: JHood, I know you're reading this. Come on, man. Give us the goods :clown:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

As I read the article, my worst fears about R.A. are realized...he didn't really learn anything from the debacle of last year. He's still the same self-centered, team second, player that ran into the stands and ruined Reggies last year.

Me no want him.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> Dream on, guys. Paxson would never touch Ron-Ron with a 10-foot pole, and for good reason. Why would he make a big move to make basketball's version of Terrell Owens a centerpiece of his jib-oriented team?
> 
> I think he will be moved soon. Not so much because he's formally requested it, but because Indiana is now learning what Chicago did... that he's not a stable person to have on a basketball team and ultimately disrupts more than he helps, no matter how talented he is. Assuming he does get traded, I feel sorry for whichever team ends up with him next. :biggrin:
> 
> But hey, he is the Tru Werrier (sic).


Dennis Rodman. All-defensive first team, leagues leading rebounder, best interior defender, unstable, great teammate, winner.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I dont think the issues is pax would never trade for arrest. He would. The issue is what he would be will to give up. I dont think pax would ever trade any of his core players. KH, BG, and Deng will never be traded. So indy would have to take some draft picks and i dont think that would be enough.


david


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

GB said:


> He tried to get a job at circuit city during the off-season...so he could get the employee discount.


 That sounds hilarious. But I really don't think that's the issue that JHood was referring to. 

And btw, it's interesting that JHood mentioned this unspeakable incident recently - I first heard him bring it up a year or two ago. Apparently if anyone runs into JHood at a bar he said he'd tell you over a beer. Now if we could only find JHood...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I remember someone saying something about Ron Ron that involved calesthenics and nudity. I actually don't remember who it was or where they got it, but that sort of thing sticks in the mind (well, mine at least).

I dunno that that's unspeakably crazy, but its certainly pretty crazy .


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> I remember someone saying something about Ron Ron that involved calesthenics and nudity. I actually don't remember who it was or where they got it, but that sort of thing sticks in the mind (well, mine at least).
> 
> I dunno that that's unspeakably crazy, but its certainly pretty crazy .


Kismet spoke about Artest doing push ups naked in the locker room during half times of Bulls game. I might be mixing this part of the story up with Bryan Cox, but I believe Artest would make some kind of slavery comments while he was doing it. The guy is a first class freak. But he is the kind of freak I would rather have on my team then to be going up against.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

I would never forgive the Pacers if they traded him to NY. Get him the Western Conference, don't give the Knicks this guy...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So let's get this straight...

Pax wouldn't want him back because RonRon did push ups in the nude at Circuit City?

(Use sarcasm detection devices now!)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> So let's get this straight...
> 
> Pax wouldn't want him back because RonRon did push ups in the nude at Circuit City?
> 
> (Use sarcasm detection devices now!)


 It's been long enough since undergrad to where I can say, I need more of this kind of behavior. On my team specifically, and in my life generally. . .


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He'll probably ended up trade to the Spurs for Brent Barry.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> I would never forgive the Pacers if they traded him to NY. Get him the Western Conference, don't give the Knicks this guy...


Indys gonna ask for a Curry/Frye package and Zeke is gonna offer a Marbury and Lee/Ariza with NY taking back Tinsley an possibly Bender


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I tried doing a search and found on a message board a rumor of Artest sleeping with Reinsy's daughter, didn't seem like people were putting stock in the source though, that being JHood. I would try emailing him though, because I heard he could tell if he ever saw you at a bar, but not on the air.

I think him being a complete whackjob had more to him being traded, but screw it, bring him back! I'm willing to part with Ben, picks, and any dead weight they need for salaries, like Thomas or Pike


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

With regard to the Circuit City episode, I belive it was during the actual basketball season (the Bulls usually didn't play on Sundays, which enabled Artest to come in to "work", I.E., collect the employee discount so he could buy gadgets for his friends, family, etc.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Walsh says he will try to trade Artest:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2256741

That's an interesting tactic, coming out and saying he's going to try to trade him. Maybe you can't do that with a player of lesser basketball skill, but with Ron Ron maybe it's OK.

Are we going to enter the bidding war?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I like Walsh's decisiveness. Good quality in a GM.

_ "We have a good roster with good players on the roster," Walsh said. "I think they'll appreciate not having this in the middle of their season."_
-------------
_"We're going to try to accommodate him,'' Paxson said. ''But we're going to do what we have to do as an organization. We're not going to do anything that's going to set us back._


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Walsh says he will try to trade Artest:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2256741
> 
> ...


I can't imagine there's really going to be one. Even with all of his talent, realistically the number of teams that would be willing to take him on has to be pretty small.

I sort of kid about wanting him back because he's so talented, but if push came to shove I really don't know. Put it this way- I researched as much as I could about Eddy's situation, and I concluded we were silly to worry so much about it. Assuming they went about things the normal way (checking him out and all), tThe odds of him being unable to play were very low and the odds of something really bad happening and him dying or something were orders of magnitude below that.

If I thought there was a significant chance of something bad happening though, it'd be another story. The question isn't whether there's a risk. There's a risk *I* will drop dead from a heart attack. That doesn't mean I should quit my job. *The question is how much of a risk is acceptable?*

With Artest the reward is bigger, but it seems to me the odds of something bad- possibly very bad- happening is a real one. 

I mean, at this point does anyone think he won't have some sort of blowup/altercation/damaging weirdness happen? I think the odds something does are bigger than the odds it doesn't.

And those are bad odds.

So what is some other team going to give up to get him? Even the teams willing to take a chance would be foolish to give something irreplacable for him.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Does anyone remember what Artest did while leaving the UC (or Berto Center) after being traded? I remember him doing some crazy stuff, like ripping a picture of him off the wall, but I don't remember the specifics.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> I can't imagine there's really going to be one. Even with all of his talent, realistically the number of teams that would be willing to take him on has to be pretty small.
> 
> I sort of kid about wanting him back because he's so talented, but if push came to shove I really don't know. Put it this way- I researched as much as I could about Eddy's situation, and I concluded we were silly to worry so much about it. Assuming they went about things the normal way (checking him out and all), tThe odds of him being unable to play were very low and the odds of something really bad happening and him dying or something were orders of magnitude below that.
> 
> ...



Boy, he sure is a talented player but I don't know about that mind of his. There's the Artest for Peja talks/rumors. On the surface, that doesn't seem like such a bad deal for either team. I would probably count Zeke as a GM who would take a chance on Artest. The Knicks just don't have much to offer the Pacers other than expiring contracts. I'd hate to see Artest on the Knicks because he'd actually help them and they need to stink for two years so we can get good picks from them!

Part of me would really like to see Ron-Ron back on the Bulls. He's just what the Dr. ordered as a player. That tough wing defender and he can score too! Now this is his second team and Walsh's statement to the effect of "we don't need this kind of distraction amongst other things" is much like the Bulls stance when they traded him to the Pacers. Artest must have some pretty serious issues.

I'm going to be curious to see which team(s) step up and make a play for him since he's obviously available.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> I can't imagine there's really going to be one. Even with all of his talent, realistically the number of teams that would be willing to take him on has to be pretty small.


Agreed 100%.

The Spurs were only able to get Will freaking Perdue when they traded Rodman, and they basically had an entire summer to work out a deal. I'm assuming Walsh doesn't plan on taking 2-3 months to work this out.



> I sort of kid about wanting him back because he's so talented, but if push came to shove I really don't know.


My thoughts exactly.

There are certainly guys out there who have received 4 or 5 chances and finally got their [edit] together.

Unfortunately, that list is about 1/One millionth the size of the list that includes Strawberry and Doc Gooden and Steve Howe and ...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Boy, he sure is a talented player but I don't know about that mind of his. There's the Artest for Peja talks/rumors. On the surface, that doesn't seem like such a bad deal for either team. I would probably count Zeke as a GM who would take a chance on Artest. The Knicks just don't have much to offer the Pacers other than expiring contracts. I'd hate to see Artest on the Knicks because he'd actually help them and they need to stink for two years so we can get good picks from them!
> 
> Part of me would really like to see Ron-Ron back on the Bulls. He's just what the Dr. ordered as a player. That tough wing defender and he can score too! Now this is his second team and Walsh's statement to the effect of "we don't need this kind of distraction amongst other things" is much like the Bulls stance when they traded him to the Pacers. Artest must have some pretty serious issues.
> 
> I'm going to be curious to see which team(s) step up and make a play for him since he's obviously available.


Does anyone know when Artests player option is???I heard in 2006 or 2007....Knowing Ron,hes going to make it very clear to potential suitors that he will exercise his option and leave unless its one of his chosen teams


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. espn just showed some interview from a local indy station with artest.

"i'd rather take that baggage, that plastic baggage to one of the other 29 teams, could be the worst team, could be the best team." 

will you play another game for the pacers?: "i hope not."


HEADCASE! i don't think pax touches him with a ten foot pole.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

According to Hoopshype, Ron can opt out of his contract in the summer of 2008.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

truth said:


> Does anyone know when Artests player option is???I heard in 2006 or 2007....Knowing Ron,hes going to make it very clear to potential suitors that he will exercise his option and leave unless its one of his chosen teams


Hoopshype has his option as the summer of '08. Don't know if that's accurate or not. I thought I've read recently that his intention was to excersise that option and go to the Knicks. He is a local boy and he's crazy enough to take a MLE deal if that's what the voices inside his head tell him at the time...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

bullsville said:


> According to Hoopshype, Ron can opt out of his contract in the summer of 2008.


Hmmm.... 2 years.....I guess Sac would take a chance on that...Hes such a wildcard,I am not sure what to think


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Hoopshype has his option as the summer of '08. Don't know if that's accurate or not. I thought I've read recently that his intention was to excersise that option and go to the Knicks. He is a local boy and he's crazy enough to take a MLE deal if that's what the voices inside his head tell him at the time...


Thats why I think few teams will pursue him aggressively.......

Enter Zeke


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

NY Daily News 




> According to a Pacers source, the team fully expects Thomas to make a run at Artest. Whether the Knicks president can make a deal is another matter. Quentin Richardson's salary roughly matches Artest's $6.5 million, but Indiana would surely prefer Sacramento's Peja Stojakovic, whose name has come up in Artest rumors. Cleveland and Miami are other possibilities; Artest said he "wouldn't mind" coming off of the bench behind LeBron James.
> 
> There has been trade talk regarding Artest ever since the brawl. Last season, a source close to Thomas said he was exploring the idea of acquiring Artest after the league suspended him.
> 
> ...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Maybe Krause was right to trade him?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> lol. espn just showed some interview from a local indy station with artest.
> 
> "i'd rather take that baggage, that plastic baggage to one of the other 29 teams, could be the worst team, could be the best team."
> 
> ...


I'd bet Phil Jackson is arrogant enough to take a whack at him.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Artest in the Big Apple. Bank it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

If I were various teams around the league, I'd only be interested if I was:

1) The Knicks. They can afford to give up any one of several guys and not really suffer for it. Because they're not very good, they've got nowhere to go but up and little to lose. Even if Ronny really whigs out and can't play anymore, it's not like the Knicks would be significantly worse for the long haul if they'd given up someone like Q and Ariza to get him. The financial aspects would be a non-issue (or even a net positive) from the Knicks perspective, so its a pretty low risk move.

The only downside I see for them is the downside I see for any team. Artest isn't just a Rodman style nut, he's a Rodman style nut with the potential to be violent. I think the chance of violence is lower than the chance of nuttiness, but its a real concern.

2) The Lakers. They've got the horse whisperer there to coach him. Like the Knicks, they've got several guys to give who don't seem to be contributing very much anyway. Even if he fell apart, it wouldn't seem to set them back a lot. I'd offer anyone and everyone but Kobe, Odom, and Parker, and I'd offer to take back Croshere or Benders' bad deals since they wouldn't really affect my long-term goal of having cap room in two seasons.

Of course, I see no reason for the Pacers to want Kwame Brown or Devean George, so I don't see this working too well.

3) The Kings. The Kings are going down the tubes anyway. They're facing the luxury tax and people are losing interest. Just like they took a chance on CWebb, I could see the logic of taking in Artest. I'm not at all sure I'd give up Peja to do it because I don't know that Artest by himself will do a lot. If you've got around Artest and Peja though, you might be a contender. If I'm them, I offer Bonzi Wells ($8M expiring deal) for Artest. I'd also try to get them to expand the deal and send back and good old days era King Scott Pollard while I threw in any of the several mediocre big men I'm overpaying (Skinner, Thomas, SCoreliss, SAR) and hope they're dumb enough to take them.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Curry, Crawford , Artest... on the Knicks 

All they need do now is trade for Elton ..Isiah to fall on his sword and for the Sleuth to make a comeback 

Ron Mercer is a free agent next season ..give Bryce Drew a call and see how Fred's heart is holding up and whether Corey Benjamin has stayed out of jail

Dickey ! Pick up ! You there ?

You could have em all for the MLE

Ah..the halcyon days of 2000/2001 revisited

Ladies and Gentlemen your New York Bulls !


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

What would it take to trade for Artest? The guy is a freekin nut job but he can play basketball. 

Ron is a true defensive clamp. Ron with Skiles would be a pit bull managing a rabid pit bull. A defensive team built around the leagues best defender. You can put Ron on anyone. Hell the way the roster is composed you could play him at the 4. Play him at 2 and the league's best sg's wil have fits. He's a versatile player. He might have multiple personalitites but he does play multiple positions. 

Has Artest's mental make up lowered his stock to the point the pacers would be looking at Thomas and cap relief? If the Bulls can unload Thomas for Artest, I say do the deal and take the chance. In the worst case you can always "Eddie Robinson" him. Ron isn't making all that much more that ERobbery and he's a lilttle bit better player  

My defintion of jib doesn't require the player to be a choir boy or even mentally balanced as long as the player knows how to play and plays hard.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I jjust want to say again, for the record, that Artest is a nut.

He absolutely ruined Reggies last season...and the teams attempt at contending. Now he's ruined their attempt at contending again this season...cuz they are not getting past Detroit or Miami without him. The Bulls were absolutely right to rid themselves of him.



> Walsh said the fact that Artest went public before talking to management might scare some teams off.
> 
> "I think Ronnie is a guy who acts first and thinks later," Walsh said. "If he were to do it over again, he might do it differently."


Translation: "You won't like where I trade you. Guaranteed. Back into the situation we traded for you out of..."

Atlanta anyone? Oklahoma City? Portland? Toronto?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I'd bet Phil Jackson is arrogant enough to take a whack at him.


I don't think of him as arrogant, but anyways back to the point. He's had success keeping egos in check before... but this would be different. Who knows, maybe they could consider a package to send Odom over, I can see Kobe and Ron having more success than Kobe and Odom.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bird's Gambling Problem



> The historic industry that fueled Larry Bird's famed hometown of French Lick was gambling – early-1900s, high-stakes casinos with grand mineral baths to draw the tourists to southern Indiana.
> 
> So maybe, deep in his genetic core (both enterprises were shuttered by Bird's youth), Larry found no problem with laying another Indiana Pacers season on the line, gambling once again that Ron Artest was what he said he was and not what he always turns out to be.
> 
> ...





> But Ron Artest is not Larry Bird, and no amount of second chances will change that. Bird lived his life with a searing focus on winning championships. For as hard as Artest competed during games, he was susceptible to distractions once he left the court.
> 
> "In a vacuum, Ron can be one of best players in the league," said Fran Fraschilla, who coached Artest for two years at St. John's. "Unfortunately, there are external issues that always get in the way."
> 
> ...





> So why did Bird bring him back? Why did he swear by Artest? Why did he pose for the cover of Sports Illustrated with him, in a story titled "Stand by Your Man?" Why did he enable him to score some undeserved attention?
> 
> Part of it may be because the trade value of Artest, with a $6 million salary, was limited. Part of it may have been a reluctance to turn away from all that talent, all that potential. Part of it may have been Bird not comprehending that a player he had so much in common with could be uncommonly unpredictable. Part of it may have been Artest was conning them all once again.
> 
> ...


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I think there are very few teams that would want to take a run at him - and those that do probably don't have a package that is suitable 

Walsh would have a preference to send him West 

The contenders ?

I can't see teams that are doing OK wanting to ruin their chemistry and change their team around too much which wipes out Dallas, Golden State , Clippers , San Antonio , Memphis , Hornets ,Phoenix

Utah ? Not on Sloan's watch 

Supes ? Maybe but unlikely 

Denver..unlikely - they need more a shooter type

The Lakers ? Odom ? Doubt the Lakes would do it 

There is Sacremento with Peja which is possibility 

About the only team out West that I think have a capacity of really making it work is Minnesota . Garnett is strong enough to keep him in check . 

Artest, Stephen Jackson and Anthony Johnson for Sczcerbiak and Hudson is a deal that I could see helping both teams ..play Sczcerbiak and Granger on the wings ... Hudson , Sarunas and Jones are the back up guard attach with Tinsley at point . O'Neal and Foster upfront backed by Harrison and Croshere

Minny gets Artest and Jackson on the wings with Jaric at point backed up by Johnson ( vet ) Hassell and McCants . Garnett and Kandy upfront backed up by Madsen and Griffin 

I don't see any team in the East that would take him on outside of New York..maybe Boston in a direct swap with Ricky Davis ..but I doubt it


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Artest in the Big Apple. Bank it.


I agree I don't see any other team giving up much for him (except maybe Stoyakovich if he agreed to resign w/ Indiana), but NY doesn't have a ton to offer, aside from Frye. If I were Isiah no way do I part with Frye for such a sketch ball no matter how good he is.

I have a feeling there will be a three team trade with NY giving up Crawford, Lee and ?. Butler maybe, Robinson if necessary?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone else notice this 

*Artest told the Indianapolis Star, he wants to be traded in part because he doesn't feel he can maximize his offensive talents under coach Rick Carlisle's structured offense. Being the leading scorer on a title contender apparently isn't enough.*

and he also said he wouldn't mind coming off the bench for LeBron, isn't that contradictory?

I doubt Artest even makes sense to himself, he is absolutley insane and somewhere between a little and extremely stupid. (not just because of this, *obviously*, which says a lot)


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> and he also said he wouldn't mind coming off the bench for LeBron, isn't that contradictory?


Indeed, it seems he thought long and hard on his excuse. He just wants out.
A combo of Hughes, Artest and Lebron would be exciting to watch, screw having him come off the bench.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Anyone else notice this
> 
> *Artest told the Indianapolis Star, he wants to be traded in part because he doesn't feel he can maximize his offensive talents under coach Rick Carlisle's structured offense. Being the leading scorer on a title contender apparently isn't enough.*
> 
> ...


More than that, I get the sense that he might not be happy where he winds up because he doesn't really know what he wants.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> More than that, I get the sense that he might not be happy where he winds up because he doesn't really know what he wants.


That seems to be the obvious point to me. I see a good chance that wherever he goes next you'll get a quote out of him at some point pining about how he wished he'd stay in Indiana and made things right


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

What I find funny is that all signs point to him wanting to get to New York somehow, and we mostly agree that Isiah is enough of a gambler to take a shot at it for a decent deal.

But if he wants to escape Carlisle's structured offense, shouldn't he want to go somewhere other than New York and...Larry Brown's....structured offense?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Anyone else notice this
> 
> *Artest told the Indianapolis Star, he wants to be traded in part because he doesn't feel he can maximize his offensive talents under coach Rick Carlisle's structured offense. Being the leading scorer on a title contender apparently isn't enough.*
> 
> ...


I thought so too, until it occured to me that perhaps Mr. Artest is intentionally throwing brickbats at Mr. Jermaine O'Neal...and calling him out as something less than a team leader and superstar.

O'Neals angry response (Ron doesn't want to be here, so Ron doesn't matter anymore.) lends credence to the thought. I'll bet he really lets loose with some stuff about the Pacers when the deal is finally done.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> lol. espn just showed some interview from a local indy station with artest.
> 
> "i'd rather take that baggage, that plastic baggage to one of the other 29 teams, could be the worst team, could be the best team."
> 
> ...


Actually Ron I am pretty sure it is 28 other teams you would rather be on. Something tells me the pistons aren't a suitable option...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Would RealGM trade#2711472 work?

Artest to San Antonio for a big?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Brian said:


> Actually Ron I am pretty sure it is 28 other teams you would rather be on. Something tells me the pistons aren't a suitable option...


Make that 27- hell will freeze over before Reinsdorf takes him back...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Speaking of 27-28-29 other teams, ESPN's Chris Sheridan presents Artest Trade Proposals for Every NBA Team

If someone with Insider can give a summary, that would be great...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

According to ESPNEWS, the Pacers' phone is ringing off the hook, and they're asking for a young stud and an expiring contract. This would go along with my Gordon and Thomas proposal, especially if the Pacers were seriously looking at Ben. The problem, as I expected, is the Pacers don't want to trade him to the East (according to Marc Stein), and the main players right now are the Lakers and the Nuggets. Who do they have to offer though? Odom/Kenyon Martin? Those guys are decent, but not 'young studs'.


----------

